# 1 kanalige Abschaltung für Kat. 3 / SIL 2 ausreichend ?



## KJ1234 (30 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

momentan bin ich mir über folgenden Sachverhalt nicht im Klaren :

Die Sicherheitskategorie 3 bzw. das SIL 2 beinhaltet eine Einfehlersicherheit. Daraus folgt doch eigentlich, dass beispielsweise die Abschaltung eines Antriebs bei Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion ausschließlich mittels 2 in Reihe liegenden Schützen durchgeführt werden darf.
Nun habe ich allerdings auch die Information gefunden, dass eine 1 - kanalige Abschaltung gestattet ist, wenn der Anteil der sicheren Ausfälle zwischen 60 und 90 % liegt. 

Besteht da nicht ein Widerspruch ?

Ist die sicherheitsgerichtete Abschaltung eines Antriebs nach Kat. 3 / SIL 2 einkanalig möglich ?


----------



## marlob (31 Januar 2008)

KJ1234 schrieb:


> ...
> Nun habe ich allerdings auch die Information gefunden, dass eine 1 - kanalige Abschaltung gestattet ist, wenn der Anteil der sicheren Ausfälle zwischen 60 und 90 % liegt.
> ...


Das ist mir nicht bekannt, wo hast du diese Information her?


----------



## KJ1234 (31 Januar 2008)

Diese Information stammt aus der IEC 61508. Dort wird zwischen Geräten des Typs A und solchen des Typs B unterschieden.
Typ A gestattet zum erreichen des SIL 2 eine Hardware - Fehlertoleranz von 0 ( also eine einkanalige Verschaltung ), wenn der SFF zwischen 60 und 90 % liegt. Selbst ein SIL 3 ist bei einem SFF von größer als 90% mit einer einkanaligen Architektur laut Norm erreichbar !?
Der Gerätetyp B erlaubt das SIL 2 dagegen nur bei einer HFT von 1 ( also zweikanalige Verschaltung ).

Typ A bedeutet dabei für das Gerät :
Ausfallverhalten ausreichend definiert
Verhalten des Teilsystem unter Fehlerbedingungen vollständig definiert
verlässliche Ausfalldaten durch Felderfahrung für das Teilsystem ( die angenommenen Ausfallraten für erkannte / unerkannte gefahrbringende Ausfälle müssen nachweislich erreicht werden )


----------



## HBL (3 Juli 2008)

Hallo KJ 1234

Leider bin etwas spät mit meinem Beitrag, denn ich bin noch nicht so lange in diesem Forum.

Die Aussage der 1-Kanaligkeit in der Norm IEC 61508 basiert letztendlich auf komplexen Wahrscheinichkeitsberechnungen wie Markov-Modellen etc.

Diese Norm ist eine übergeordnete Norm zur funktionalen Sicherheit. In dieser Norm werden auch herstellerspezifische Punkte behandelt. Daher wird diese Norm auch nirgends gelistet.

Untergeordnet dieser Norm ist die Norm EN 62061 angesiedelt. Auf Basis dieser Norm wurde die Norm EN ISO 13849-1:2006 geschaffen.

Nun zu Deiner Frage:

Wie Eingangs erwähnt, kann es mittels komplexer Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnungen möglich sein, dass ein SIL 2 1-kanalig ausgeführt werden kann.

Eine Kategorie 3 nach der Norm EN 954-1 kann nicht ohne weiteres mit einem SIL 2 gleichgesetzt werden.

Aus diesen Gründen empfehle ich Dir, die Norm EN ISO 13849-1:2006 anzuwenden. Diese Norm ist viel einfacher zu verstehen und ist nebst elektrischen auch für pneumatische und hydraulische Anwendungen vorgesehen.


Einen verspäteten Gruss

Hans


----------



## Safety (3 Juli 2008)

*Vital oder Safety PLC Pluto*

Hi,
Es gibt sehr wohl ein System das mit Einkanaligkeit eine Kat4 oder PLe oder SIL 3 erreicht!

*Achtung Werbung*
Das Tina System von Jokab Safety ist Einkanalig und erreicht alle oben aufgeführten Kategorien, der Not-Aus Smile oder der Berührungslose Sicherheitsschalter Eden angeschlossen an das Sicherheitsrelais Vital oder die Sicherheits SPS Pluto.
www.jokabsafety.de
Für Fragen oder wenn jemand Kostenlos Unterlagen will stehe ich gerne zu Verfügung.
*Ende Werbung*

Safety


----------



## Elektriko (12 April 2022)

Safety schrieb:


> *Vital oder Safety PLC Pluto*
> 
> Hi,
> Es gibt sehr wohl ein System das mit Einkanaligkeit eine Kat4 oder PLe oder SIL 3 erreicht!


???? weiss jemand etwas darüber??? ich habe es nie gehötrt....


----------



## ioStart (12 April 2022)

PLe erfordert eine Schaltung der Kategorie 4. Und diese verlangt 2 Kanäle
Trotzdem interessante Aussage. Möglicherweise gibts ja ganz spezielle Anwendungsfälle wo das Geschriebene zutrifft. Oder zutraf. Immerhin 2008


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2022)

Aber Achtung, die Aussage kommt aus 2008, also haben sich die Normen inzwischen auch "weiterentwickelt"!!!


----------



## Oberchefe (12 April 2022)

Diese Dinger übertragen eine Pulsfolge, Dauer 0 und Dauer 1 ergibt Fehler. Wenn Türschalter in Reihe geschaltet sind, invertiert jeder Schalter das Signal. Es müssten also zwei gleichzeitig durchschlagen damit der Fehler nicht erkannt wird. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Geräte intern doppelt auswerten, auch wenn nur eine Leitung zwischen den Geräten die Information überträgt.


----------



## Elektriko (12 April 2022)

Welche Dinger?
Inputs müssen auf jeden Fall auch 2 sein


----------



## Elektriko (12 April 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Diese Dinger übertragen eine Pulsfolge



Welche Dinger?
Inputs müssen auf jeden Fall auch 2 sein


----------



## Safety (12 April 2022)

Hallo, wenn es euch interessiert, könnt Ihr es hier nachlesen.

https://library.e.abb.com/public/86...-1_ver-H_Manual_(German)_ABB_rev-C_160704.pdf

Die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 schreibt z.B. für Kategorie 4.

_„SRP/CS der Kategorie 4 müssen so gestaltet werden, dass 

- ein einzelner Fehler in jedem dieser sicherheitsbezogenen Teile nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führt, und 

- der einzelne Fehler bei oder vor der nächsten Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion erkannt wird, z. B. unmittelbar, beim Einschalten oder am Ende eines Maschinenzyklus, aber wenn diese Erkennung nicht möglich ist, dann darf die Anhäufung von unerkannten Fehlern nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führen. 

Der Diagnosedeckungsgrad (DCavg) der gesamten SRP/CS muss einschließlich der Anhäufung von Fehlern hoch sein. Die MTTFD jedes redundanten Kanals muss hoch sein. Maßnahmen gegen CCF müssen angewendet werden (siehe Anhang F).“_

Es geht um Fehler und die Reaktion, das System erfüllt diese Voraussetzungen.


----------



## Elektriko (12 April 2022)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, wenn es euch interessiert, könnt Ihr es hier nachlesen.
> 
> https://library.e.abb.com/public/86...-1_ver-H_Manual_(German)_ABB_rev-C_160704.pdf
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info, sehr interessant.
Deine erste Antwort ist von 2008, also hier sprechen wir über keine "neue" Technologie.... Aber ich habe mit dieser Technologie nie gearbeitet, und ich glaube, dass ich dieses Sicherheitsmodul auch nie gesehen habe (oder mindestens nie erkannt).
Wie kann ein "dynamisches Sicherheitssignal"  ein 2 Kanal-Sytem ersetzen?
Weiß jemand wie dieses "dynamisches Signal" funktioniert? Und warum mit nur ein Kanal so sicher (PLe) ist?
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 April 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie dieses "dynamisches Signal" funktioniert?


Steht in dem in #12 verlinkten PDF ab Seite 6......


----------



## Elektriko (12 April 2022)

Ja, danke Dir,  ich habe es schon gelesen bevor ich geantwortet habe🤦🤦🤦🤦🤦. Ich habe es "verstanden", aber nicht wirklich verstanden 🤦....wie kann dieses System so sicher wie ein Redundanz System sein?
Vielleicht wenn jemand sich traut, kann es mit anderen Worten das System erzählen 🤷‍♀️


----------



## maxder2te (13 April 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ja, danke Dir,  ich habe es schon gelesen bevor ich geantwortet habe🤦🤦🤦🤦🤦. Ich habe es "verstanden", aber nicht wirklich verstanden 🤦....wie kann dieses System so sicher wie ein Redundanz System sein?
> Vielleicht wenn jemand sich traut, kann es mit anderen Worten das System erzählen 🤷‍♀️


Ohne nachgelesen zu haben ist die Antwort ganz einfach: Das System ist redundant!
Wie kann ein System redundant sein? Indem es Informationen mehrfach überträgt!

Ein Not-Halt Taster erreicht diese Redundanz durch 2 unabhängig verdrahtete Kreise. Profisafe erreicht diese Redundanz, indem es zu den Nutzdaten Redundanzinformationen packt und eine Sequenz- und Laufzeitüberwachung durchführt. Im Prinzip kann man jede serielle Datenübertragung redundant gestalten, solange ein Kabelbruch die gleichen Folgen hat wie jegliche andere Redundanzverletzung.


----------



## Wincctia (16 April 2022)

Hallo Beisammen, 

bin gerade leider nicht in der Arbeit. Aber dieser Ifm Sensor sollte diese Funktion so er gibt ein Takt Signal aus welches von der F Sps auf Änderun überwacht werden muss.








						GG507S - Induktiver Sicherheitssensor - ifm
					

Alle Informationen des GG507S auf einen Blick.  Jetzt beim Marktführer online bestellen. ✓ Technische Daten ✓ Anleitungen ✓ Maßzeichnungen ✓ Zubehör




					www.ifm.com
				




Gruß Tia


----------



## sonny3011 (29 Juni 2022)

Hallo, ich habe den IFM-Sensor im Einsatz und komme gerade bei dessen Inbetriebnahme nicht weiter. Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand weiter helfen, ob meine Konfiguraton der F-DI-Baugruppe für diesen Sensor korrekt ist.








LG


----------



## MFreiberger (29 Juni 2022)

Moin sonny3011,

die Konfiguration sieht erstmal nicht falsch aus. Was ich nicht weiß ist, was für ein Taktsignal die Geberversorgung 0 ausgibt?

Wie ist der Sensor denn angeschlossen?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## sonny3011 (29 Juni 2022)

Die Überwachungszeit liegt beim Standartwert von 150ms.
Sensor ist angeschlossen wie folgt :


----------



## MFreiberger (29 Juni 2022)

sonny3011 schrieb:


> Die Überwachungszeit liegt beim Standartwert von 150ms.


Was bedeutet "Überwachungszeit"? Welche Zeit meinst Du?


In der Originalbetriebsanleitung des Sensors steht:




Also, passen diese Zeiten? Liegen Periodendauer (T) und Pausenzeit (ti) in dem Bereich, der erforderlich ist?
delta ti kannst Du ja eigentlich gar nicht beeinflussen?!


----------



## sonny3011 (29 Juni 2022)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich genau mit dieser Information aus der Anleitung überfordert, da man in der Safetykonfiguration ja auch kaum etwas verändern kann.


----------



## Wincctia (29 Juni 2022)

Hallo Sonny, 

bei uns sind diese Sensoren alle anders angeschlossen es wir auf einen Standard Ausgang ein Puls erzeugt am besten ein Vielfaches der F Aufruf Frequen, bei uns oft 300ms dann musst du im Fteil das Eingangs Signal auswerten in bezu auf den Ausgang um hier auch nochmal eine Fehlersicherheit zu bekommen. Der Baustein ist glaub ich sogar von IFM selber Evtl. da denn Support mal anschreiben.

Bin leider die Tage im Urlaub sonst könnte ich mal nachschauen.

Gruß Tia


----------



## MFreiberger (29 Juni 2022)

Mal ne Frage:
warum nutzt man diesen Sensor mit einer solchen, komplizierten Signalauswertung und nicht einfach einen mit OSSDs?


----------



## Wincctia (29 Juni 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> warum nutzt man diesen Sensor mit einer solchen, komplizierten Signalauswertung und nicht einfach einen mit OSSDs?


Hallo MFreiberger, 

das erklärst du mal einen Einkäufe, der da  Super Preise für die Zukünftige Anlagen aushandeln. 

Gruß Tia


----------



## s_kraut (30 Juni 2022)

Ach komm dass ist doch der allgemein bekannte Pferdefuß, dass im Gedankenkorsett der Kategorien eine Einkanaligkeit kein PLe erreichen kann.

 Da braucht es noch ein wenig Hirnschmalz, damit das Korsett der PL zeitgemäß wird.


----------



## s_kraut (30 Juni 2022)

Wincctia schrieb:


> Hallo Sonny,
> 
> bei uns sind diese Sensoren alle anders angeschlossen es wir auf einen Standard Ausgang ein Puls erzeugt am besten ein Vielfaches der F Aufruf Frequen, bei uns oft 300ms dann musst du im Fteil das Eingangs Signal auswerten in bezu auf den Ausgang um hier auch nochmal eine Fehlersicherheit zu bekommen. Der Baustein ist glaub ich sogar von IFM selber Evtl. da denn Support mal anschreiben.
> 
> ...


meldest dich halt nach den Urlaub.


Zum Entpuffern bitte noch ein paar schöne Urlaubsfotos für die Zurückgebliebenen!


----------



## sonny3011 (30 Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen,

MFreiberger die Frage warum es so kompliziert sein muss, habe ich mir auch gestellt. 
Leider ist es jetzt so und es muss irgendwie funktionieren.

Wincctia danke für deine Hilfe! Ich habe jetzt eine Service-Anfrage an IFM gestellt


----------



## Nordischerjung (30 Juni 2022)

sonny3011 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> MFreiberger die Frage warum es so kompliziert sein muss, habe ich mir auch gestellt.
> Leider ist es jetzt so und es muss irgendwie funktionieren.
> ...


Moin,

guck mal hier, ist schon eine Weile her, da haben wir einen GG504S an eine Pilz PNOZm1p betrieben. Die Geberversorgung muss du auf extern stellen, den TE an einem F-Output und den A an einem F-Input und dann in etwa so wi hier beschrieben.


```
3 Funktionsweise des Beispiels
Dieses Kapitel soll einen Einblick in die prinzipielle Funktionsweise des Beispiels geben, um die
Adaption in ein anderes Projekt zu erleichtern.
3.1 Generieren des Taktes
Mit Hilfe eines ZEITGLIEDES (Impulse, 200ms) wird ein Takt generiert. Dies funktioniert allerdings nur,
wenn am Eingang des ZEITGLIEDES eine „1“ anliegt. Diese „Dauernd Eins“ erhält man auf zwei Arten:
Entweder indem man an einen Eingang der PNOZmulti 24V DC anschließt, oder, wie in dem
vorliegenden Beispiel, indem man das Taktsignal zweimal (einmal davon invertiert) auf ein ODER
schaltet, welches dann wiederum „Dauernd Eins“ ausgibt. Diese Möglichkeit kann angewandt werden,
wenn möglichst viele Eingänge für andere Signale benötigt werden.
Der Ausgang des ZEITGLIEDES wird nun direkt auf einen Halbleiterausgang gelegt. An diesen
Ausgang wird der Takteingang (TE) des GM504S angeschlossen.
3.2 Setzen/Rücksetzen des Freigabesignales
Das Freigabesignal wird mittels eines RS FLIP FLOPs (Rücksetz-dominant) realisiert.
Nachfolgend sind die Setz- und Rücksetzbedingungen erläutert:
3.2.1 Setzbedingung
Das RS FLIP FLOP wird gesetzt, wenn das Taktsignal TE, welches zum Schalter hin führt, UND das
Taktsignal A, welches vom Schalter zurück kommt „1“ sind.
3.2.2 Rücksetzbedingung
Das RS FLIP FLOP wird rückgesetzt, wenn
- das Taktsignal länger als 120ms „1“ ist, ODER
- wenn die Taktsignale TE und A länger als 80ms unterschiedlich sind.
```


```
Hinweis: Bei Verwendung von ifm-Kabeldosen:
L+  Braun
L-  Blau
TE Weiß
A  Schwarz

I/O-Belegung:

GM507S: L+  24V DC
GM507S: L-  0V, Masse
GM507S: TE  F-Out
GM507S: A  F-In
```


----------



## sonny3011 (30 Juni 2022)

Danke Nordischjung, ich hatte gerade ein Telefonat mit IFM, diese haben mir ebenfalls gesagt das der Sensor nur so betrieben werden kann wie du es beschreibst.  Nach weiterer Rücksprache mit dem CE-Beauftragten kann das geforderte PL auch eingehalten werden


----------



## s_kraut (30 Juni 2022)

sonny3011 schrieb:


> Danke Nordischjung, ich hatte gerade ein Telefonat mit IFM, diese haben mir ebenfalls gesagt das der Sensor nur so betrieben werden kann wie du es beschreibst.  Nach weiterer Rücksprache mit dem CE-Beauftragten kann das geforderte PL auch eingehalten werden


ja ist doch gut!

lass dir das per Email oder Post schicken und leg es gut ab, Kühlschrank -273°C .
Wenn es drauf ankommt dann hast du die Herstellerempfehlung, was besseres kriegst du nicht.


----------

